
Should Everyone Learn to Code? - burhanuday
https://hashnode.com/post/should-everyone-learn-to-code-ckd390xfu01r1scs15wuvcs90
======
codingdave
Should everyone become a novelist? No. Should everyone know how to write,
read, and have basic literacy? Yes.

Should everyone become a coder? No. Should everyone know basic computational
thought and logic, to understand both the capabilities and dangers of our
digital world? Yes.

